# 2015 entrynav w/o NAV to with NAV



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a BMW 2015 F07 520d. It was odered without Navigation. I

It had only EntryNav without NAVI iwth the 6,5 " display . BMW part 9381319 (see picture)

I have read a lot in this thread and in may other places in the last two weeks and I finally decided today to install an NBT I had bought

The only pieces I bought have been

- NBT (not EVO) part nr. 9 139895 from ebay
-emulator formaliexpress 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...32613048289.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.uMtS1k
-GPS antenna wth FAkra connector also from aliexpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...32774993312.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.OyQf9D

Updated cafd files were provided by Shawnsheridan -vielen dank zu ihm wie immer-

It went much more plug and play style than expected.

Only difficult part was opening the dashboard -the F07 is not as easy as the F10-

I just changed teh connectors from one HU to the other. quadlock, antennas and round coloured connectors. The only missing one is the GPS antenna which attaches to the blue small fakra antenna connector (first on the left side)

I did not have to rotate 180 degrees any cable (whether USB, TMC or CID connectors)

VERY IMPORTANT: do not connect the new HU to the quadlock without first connectinbg in between the emaulator -you risk to loose all the FC codes of teh donor car which are stored in your new HU-

You also have to disconnect first the optical cables from the old quadlock and connect them to the quadlock of the emulator

As soon as I started the car -without any FA/VO coding of the 606 option- the Navigation started to work pefectly (it just took a couple of minutes to the antenna to find herself in MAdrid, the donor was in London)

Up to that moment incredible plug and play (it probably helped a lot to replace my 2015 non NAV HU also with a 2015 NAV HU)

Then I nevertheless coded the 606 and afterwards I did a little of FDL coding for some option I like

A couple of things do not work and will require more time (I ask help to you more experienced on that)

almost all the options regarding the status of the car do not appear: trip computer and car computer . No check control, no oil level, No adblue level (my car is a 2 liter diesel whic needs NOx) 
It seems as if the HU has not connected to the motor info of the car

I still have not tested the bluetooth functionalities, will update in a couple of days

Nice new feature: the beep is different for the fort and for the rear PDCs

see pictues of the 2 HU with and without NAV, only difference the missing GPS antenna on the far left (the one in the far right and the green on top are for DAB, not much use in Spain)

thanks to all the help I got form this thread and specially to shawnsheridan, manuel


----------



## bycomputer2 (Jan 28, 2021)

What is the blue connector. Thanks


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

It's USB connector


----------



## bycomputer2 (Jan 28, 2021)

maaii said:


> It's USB connector


Thanks


----------

